# Trial Seperation



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2012)

So this is the first time i've every joined a forum like this and it's very unusual for me, but I am feeling very low at the moment and need some moral support. My husband and I have been married for 8 years, we immigrated to a new country 2 years ago and our lives have just spiralled downward since. We have 2 small children, 7 and 3 who are the reason i'm keeping it together at the moment. He's been suffering from high anxiety and depression due to past and current stresses (emotional/financial). He told me a year ago that he's not happy and hasn't been for sometime. We decided to try and work it out but never went for councelling and everything was swept under the carpet once again as our lines of commuication had broken down. He's recently started seeing a therapist and he's very depressed and its been affecting everyone, and everytime we talk we end up arguing. I have tried to support him in this hard time but it's becoming very difficult. I've agreed to go and see a marriage councellor with him and he has suggested to move out during this period. I feel very sad and lonely and don't know what we are going to tell the kids. My son has made comments about our family always staying together and never being apart - I am distraught. His family live here but he does not comminicate with them and we haven't really made any friends because of what's going on. Any advice would be welcomed. I am scared if he does move out that he does something silly because he's so depressed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Has your husband been put on any medication for his depression?

Is your house large enough for your husband to have his own 'cave' room. A room he goes to when he's feeling expecially bad? That way he might be able to stay at home but spare the family some?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2012)

Unfortunately there is not a special room but he has said that when he comes home from a stressful day, he is overwhelmed by our marriage problems and no matter how much we try and talk about it, we're just going around in circles. He does not believe in medication so is trying talk therapy and accupuncture.


----------

